# Christmas Quilt.. in the works



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

This one's for me... I'm working on it in between customer quilts and other projects. The designs are all wool felt applique (machine) and embroidery. The pattern (TOTALLY messed up) was posted on the Bernina website. The missing center block is a large, multi hoop embroidery/applique that I haven't done yet. At this point, I'm going to draw the quilt up in EQ, and definitely play with the borders, and maybe the middle too.

I flipped over this fabric line when I saw it, it's "Together" by Moda. New release.

The applique/embroidery designs are October 2011 Silhouette Christmas designs by OESD.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Lots of thread in those designs! 

I like the one color designs, get them going and let the machine sew while you go make a ham sandwich.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Actually not much Angie, since it's applique. There isn't a whole lot of embroidery in them, they stitch out pretty quickly, especially with only one color change!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow..that is going to be a beaut!! Just love those colors, cj!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CJ said:


> Actually not much Angie, since it's applique. There isn't a whole lot of embroidery in them, they stitch out pretty quickly, especially with only one color change!


It has the "Christmas Carol" historical look to it. Very lovely. Another outstanding CJ original.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Gonna be great!!


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

OESD designs are SO GORGEOUS! Now, if I can just make my computer load the Bernina software.......Sigh!

Love the quilt!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Beautiful!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

claytonpiano, what format can your machine read? The OESD designs come in several formats, they aren't just for Bernina.

.exp, .art, .pes, .pcd, .dst, .hus, .jef, .xxx, and .sew are what's avaialble, surely your machine reads one of those?


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

CJ said:


> claytonpiano, what format can your machine read? The OESD designs come in several formats, they aren't just for Bernina.
> 
> .exp, .art, .pes, .pcd, .dst, .hus, .jef, .xxx, and .sew are what's avaialble, surely your machine reads one of those?


It reads .art, but I am so new to the Bernina 630 that I thought you had to have the software loaded and then load the USB stick from there. Can I just drag and drop like for my Janome 300E? See, the computer and I......well, we have a love/hate relationship.......I can turn it on, but after that....it has a mind of its own.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh heck no! Just plug that USB stick right into your 630! Onscreen in the embroidery menu, you'll see the USB stick as a folder to pick from. The 630 rocks!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

This quilt is going to be gorgeous! I love the color scheme!


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Hmmm, no drooling smiley. lol It is very pretty. I can't wait to see it completed. I love the black applique. Very dramatic.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I have my final layout planned in EQ. My son is visiting this week so I haven't had any time to sew, but at least I know how it will look now!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's really nice. I like the star in the middle to set off the appliques.


----------



## Marsha (May 11, 2002)

Beautiful CJ!! I love it!!

Marsha


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

CJ, I saw a similar quilt made up at our Bernina store yesterday when I went to the BOM class. It was beautiful, but yours is stunning! I love the center star! It just seems to set the colors so well!!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

That is just so stunning---looks much better with black than it would with green.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

The pattern (the orignal) is from the Bernina website. I just changed out the center block, and added the log cabin borders in place of the plain ones they used. And of course, different fabric.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh my! That is gorgeous!!


----------

